# What is the best way to remove scratches from vinyl?



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all, i'm looking to apply signs and vinyl to vehicles but have noticed that the black vinyl (oracal i believe) scratches quite easily compared to the matt black one.

I'm wondering, what is the best thing to use to remove the scratches from the vinyl?

And also what is best to use to maintain the look of the vinyl and to stop fading etc.

Many thanks,

Kind regards,

Ryan


----------



## warb (Sep 10, 2008)

use a felt Squeegee..










why is there no application paper? as this will also protect it.

once its 'scrached' it will stay that way, unless its a good cast film and you hit it with a heat gun, dont go over 90 degrees C.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply.

Well i put little squares on the roof my car, being matt black and black.

the matt blk doesnt seem to be scratched at all but the black does :/

thanks


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Glossy materials will always show fine scratches easier.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

okay thankyou nitewalker.

is there no fluid or anything that will help with the scratches?

Many thanks


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Novus makes some polishes for plastic, though I'm not sure how well they would work with vinyl.


----------



## warb (Sep 10, 2008)

what are you using to apply the film?.. worst case wrap whatever you are using in a cloth?..


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry what do you mean by 'worst case wrap whatever you are using in a cloth?..'

And i used a felt edge squeegee, loads of little scratches you can see when the light is shining on it.

thanks


----------



## warb (Sep 10, 2008)

if your using a normal vinyl squgee it can scratch the film as they are ment to be used with application paper applied.. so wrapping the squgee in a cloth or rag will lessen the effect, however it will still scratch the film.. the best way to ensure to dont scratch the film is to laminate it with application paper before application.. or use the felt squgee that is designed for this..


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thankyou, i did use a felt edged squeegee.

Back to the origional point, is there any fluid or anything to clean and help remove scratches?

Thankyou all very much for your help


----------



## warb (Sep 10, 2008)

is it cast film? then use a heat gun..


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hmmm.. sorry, i cant say if it is or not as i have no ideal :/

I just know some are Avery and some or oracal

thanks


----------



## warb (Sep 10, 2008)

np mate, i just know the Avery cast film will come good with some heat... have fun!.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ill heat it up and see if it removes the scratches then 

Good idea?

thanks


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You should use an overspray ie frog juice or clear if you are not going to laminate. when you are going to apply and do not laminate if you do not mask then you can expect damage to the surface.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

What does frog juice do exactly?

Also what is the best way to remove 3m primer?


thanks for the help


----------

